# Hyperlinks nicht Unterstrichen ?



## xamunrax (4. Juni 2002)

ja also wie kann man denn einen Link nicht unterstrichen machen ??


----------



## Quentin (4. Juni 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=51738&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


GRRRRRR  

nix für ungut ==> closed!


----------

